# traçabilité



## olives

Ciao,


Come se può dire "la traçabilité" in italiano per favore?
Ecco è il contesto: «Afficher la traçabilité administrative du poste»
=> "Affiggere la ******** administrativo del posto»

Grazie in anticipo.
Ciao.

PS: Potete darmi i vostri suggerimenti riguardo alla traduzione, grazie. Ho un dubbio per esempio per "affiggere".


----------



## FranParis

Pubblicare la tracciabilità administrativa del posto.


----------



## olives

Grazie per la tracciabilità.

Non sono sicuro di como devo tradurre "afficher".
pubblicare? affiggere? visualizzare? indicare?

In questo contesto, credo che è per un software.


----------



## tie-break

FranParis said:


> Pubblicare la tracciabilità amministrativa del posto.


----------



## tie-break

olives said:


> Non sono sicuro di como devo tradurre "afficher".
> pubblicare? affiggere? visualizzare? indicare?


 
"posto" n'est pas clair dans ce contexte, qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "poste"?


----------



## itka

Bonjour Olives

Je veux bien t'aider dans la mesure de mes moyens, mais je ne comprends pas la phrase... en français !

Est-ce que tu pourrais préciser un peu plus de contexte ? Je ne vois pas bien comment un poste peut avoir une traçabilité... De quoi s'agit-il exactement ?

On pourra mieux te répondre si on replace ta question dans son contexte !


----------



## FranParis

Ce jargon spécialisé est très courant dans les grandes entreprises. On veut savoir qui est à l'origine de la demande de poste (emploi à pourvoir), qui l'a accepté, qui est le responsable de sa création, qui s'est occupé de la publication (généralement interne), qui a répondu par une candidature, qui a sélectionné les candidats et si le poste a finalement été pourvu, la traçabilité en somme....


----------



## itka

D'accord, merci ! Je voyais bien la traçabilité d'un steak... moins celle d'un poste !
Bon, on va essayer de voir la meilleure traduction...


----------



## tie-break

Je propose:

_Indicare/mostrare la tracciabilità amministrativa del posto di lavoro_.


----------

